# 2019 chicks



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

2019 is off to a pretty good start. I have two nests of babies. the first nest is my whiteface split pastel silvers (male split pearl), they have produced two whiteface split pastel silvers. last year we got two split silvers and a visual.
Second nest from my pastel face pastel silvers, they produced a smaller than usual for them clutch (usually averaging 4-7 chicks) this time just two chicks, they also fostered the cinnamon girl from an egg the mother laid on the aviary floor


----------



## Ambedo (Feb 28, 2019)

Cute babies


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

Those are going to be some VERY nice looking birds! My wife and I have a soft spot for just about any white face and are currently looking for a male white face pearl to replace one we lost last year due to an illness. Good luck with your new bunch!


----------



## lyurban6 (Apr 27, 2019)

They are so cute!!!


----------

